# Cable Stop/Adjuster?



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

I just got a 2007 Master Light and I'm trying to figure the cable stops. The stops are threaded and I cant find the type of threaded adjusters I need. Can someone help with info?

Thanks


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

jtompilot said:


> I just got a 2007 Master Light and I'm trying to figure the cable stops. The stops are threaded and I cant find the type of threaded adjusters I need. Can someone help with info?
> 
> Thanks


Good luck. I had that issue with a 2004 Oval Krono and Veltec, the then American distributor, was not able to help me and Colnago never responded to an e-mail. I ended up using the cable adjusters out of a retro fit unti that came with the Campy bar end shifters that I had bought for the Oval Krono (i.e., I got lucky).


----------

